# Titanium Turkey Pot



## James (Dec 23, 2013)

An Ambrosia Maple pot call, that I put a Titanium over glass friction surface on.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tclem (Dec 23, 2013)

Do you do your own engraving?
Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 24, 2013)

Nice....real nice.


----------



## James (Dec 24, 2013)

Tclem said:


> Do you do your own engraving?
> Tony


No I have a company do my engraving. They do a super nice job, on anything I take to them. Laser Innovations in West Plains, MO


----------



## RW Mackey (Dec 24, 2013)

James, great looking call, got a question for you. How does the Titanium sound?
Much different than Copper or Aluminum. Just curious, haven't tried any yet.

Roy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Dec 24, 2013)

James just wondering What SOLO stands for? Just kind of freaked me out at this time of year, as my oldest son went by that. His real name was Solomon, and he passed away 7 years ago. By the way great looking call.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James (Dec 24, 2013)

Roy the titanium sounds similiar to aluminum, but I think better by far. It is pricey though. 8.50 per pc. Steve, Solo used to be a small town here in Missouri. I live on Solo Rd, my place is one of the highest points in Missouri.


----------

